# Robert Pattinson gibt erstes Interview in der TV Show 'Good Morning America' August 15, 2012



## beachkini (7 Aug. 2012)

​*
Es wird vielleicht sein schwerster Auftritt: Der hintergangene Robert Pattinson, 26, wird nach Kristen Stewarts Seitensprung nächste Woche erstmals wieder an die Öffentlichkeit treten.*

Im Rahmen seiner Promo-Tour zu dem Drama "Cosmopolis" gibt der "Twilight"-Star am 15. August ein Interview in der US-amerikanischen TV-Show "Good Morning America". Und dort wird er sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch Fragen zu seinem aktuellen Beziehungsdrama stellen müssen.

So hatte seine Freundin Kristen Stewart, 22, kürzlich eingestanden, ihn mit dem "Snow White and the Huntsman"-Regisseur Rupert Sanders, 41, betrogen zu haben. Pattinson packte daraufhin seine sieben Sachen und zog sich auf Reese Witherspoons Luxus-Ranch im kalifornischen Ojai zurück. Seitdem ließ er sich nicht mehr öffentlich blicken.

"Rob ist total durch den Wind und versucht zu verstehen, warum Kristen das getan hat", enthüllt ein Nahestehender gegenüber der "Us Weekly". 

Doch die Zeit des Einigelns ist bald gezwungenermaßen vorbei. Zwei Tage vor seinem TV-Interview wird der Brite nämlich zudem in New York bei der Premiere seines Streifens über den Roten Teppich laufen. Kristen sei dabei nicht erwünscht, hieß es. 
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (7 Aug. 2012)

hach wird das spannend  :thx: für die Info


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Aug. 2012)

Was für´n Geschiss um den Kram gemacht wird, unfassbar.


----------

